#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Off Topic - General >  >  >  Rant and Rave

## ZeldaFitz

It seems a lot of my posts and others have gone to the lost threads in the sky, so here is a new one.

My rant is where in the hell are my posts?

----------


## Tanemis

From the error strings I picked up when trying to access the site earlier I would guess they disappeared because of one of two reasons:

1. The forum Server crashed and it went back to an old back up of the forum.

-or-

2. The forum was hacked and had to be rebooted from an old back up. 

Either way its a forum back up from what I see thus far.

----------


## Belphebe

My visitor messages which I answered disappeared! It is too cold this morning.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

I need coffee and lots of it.

----------


## Tanemis

Longest cold streak in 30 years where I'm at in NC... I hate cold.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

I hear another storm is going to hit the south, and then the east coast.

----------


## Tanemis

Yeah not looking forward to it.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

There is still snow and ice it my yard and it is freezing today.

----------


## zero

wow glade I am not over there just the same over in the mid west rain and more rain. Did have two days of snow though.

----------


## Tanemis

It started snowing here at about 4pm and has been flurrying all day...

----------


## Tanemis

I'm running out of anti itchy meds....

----------


## crowley666

> I'm running out of anti itchy meds....


now the halucinations should stop.

----------


## Tanemis

How'd you know my meds cause hallucinations... I'm not even joking... I'm on a med which is a mild sedative that has hallucinogenic properties...

----------


## ZeldaFitz

I never take meds, they don't work on me, but look up alternatives like Tao in a Bottle, MSM creme for itching, bupleurum and dragon bone for nerves and insomnia. milk can cause hallucinations, Tanemis you need a good alternative doctor and an acupuncturist. My rant, I ran out of coffee, heading down to the all night cafe.

----------


## Sara D

I have coffee but no milk, off to seven eleven.

----------


## Tanemis

Well hurry back when you an Tolka!

----------


## ZeldaFitz

i have to get a new router changed over to a who new phone internet and cable, am sharing it now with my love so my forum visiting will be erratic.

----------


## zero

there is this new virus that bypasses virus detectors and then attaches itself to system procces and makes processer 100%, and also changes passkey for cmos(had to reset jumper just to get in. as i type on my phone i am nuking mu hd's with 3 passes 4 h lef

----------


## Tanemis

Did you ever get that router I told you about Zelda?

----------


## ZeldaFitz

Nope, money is tight, next month, it is a bitch sharing. I don't like to share my toys!

----------


## minion5

Just a tiny rant here. I've donated twice and my name isn't green 

 :EEK!:

----------


## ZeldaFitz

I wish I could help you but Anti has to upgrade.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

Good luck. My rant is I burnt the roof of my mouth on Pizza, it hurts.  :Mad:

----------


## ZeldaFitz

Oh regurgitate like a little bird. lol. Wouldn't it be better to just let the pizza cool, which was what I should have done?

----------


## ZeldaFitz

Don't feel bad, it will happen one day. I didn't win either.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

I don't have much time, I am not on my computer. I gave my dogs their cookie and one of the dogs tried to take the other dog's cookie, a battle ensued , the dog got caught in my computer cord, and pulled the computer off the desk along with my glass of juice which spilled on the computer, and bam my computer went blank. my friend checked it out and he said it needs to dry out. my rant is never ever give four Newfs their cookie when on the computer. GRRRRR!!!!

----------


## ZeldaFitz

> i was listing to viva la vida hat a beautiful song reminds e of y life when i got out to the pub or o the interne im a king i ould crush anyoe by given them choice and them saying ty. i heal eoples souls and so forth.
> 
> today i had mash pototoes for diner and cant help but wander how uncompasionate sociey realy is with sivere pain on my teeth and cant afrd a dentist and reach in pocket and contine wth passion prob from the grace of god i continue


you know if you have a dental school near you or your local college they will work on your teeth for practically nothing if you are in pain. take care of your teeth as they can cause problems with the rest of your body.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

a hacker got in, hacked my account and i was banned, a lot of my posts disappeared along with others, I finally got back in and changed my password but a lot of posts are missing and I think a few members got banned. I need to check

----------


## ZeldaFitz

he got banned, i got banned and mtk got banned, plus my password got hacked, i now have a virus, so bye bye. they are unbanned.

----------

Got a bit messy there for a while. All my posts are gone as are Tolkas. So it is kind of obvious who the people were that the attack was aimed at. I think Zelda just got in the persons way of the hacker not being able to deal with the things me and Tolka have been saying in here. Some people are just fanatic and I have a rather good idea of who the hacker is.

----------


## Sara D

It is s shame this happened. Zelda sent me an email, she is not in a good mood, her pass word was compromised, her posts were deleted with the threads. She said she had to change her password her computer has a virus, and she is angry that all MrK's posts are gone.

----------


## Belphebe

I had problems trying to log in. Feel better Zelda.

----------

Yea try to cheer up Zelda, not your fault that there are idiots that does things like this.

----------


## crowley666

yes it sucks people can't get alongand stop making the internet miserable for people.The other day I had a little devil in my computer still trying to hunt down the scource. Very strong magick at work. Not beyond my ability to handle though. We shall see. Funny how life works you are sure it's coming from one direction and it hits you from the right. Goes to show how emotions can mislead us.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

I want to scream, stamp my feet and punch someone. How dare they go after our members here for having a difference of opinion. I still have a fucking virus and pop in when I can. I am angry, traumatized, and ready to kill. You hijack me and post **** I never said. GRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!

----------


## ZeldaFitz

I lost a lot of posts. I am tired too.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

I hope you get the whole week off so you can rest. I have the flu.  :Sad:

----------


## ZeldaFitz

It's okay. I have been called worse.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

> i suck at typing with wii remote (Im trying to learn this stuff secretly in my room) [parents would never understand -_-]


It's hard when your parents don't get it.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

yes i have, say hi to them and name them. i was attacked at okf by a coward, i will take care of him in the astral. my computer has a virus, i am pissed.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

oh not only will i kick his ass, i will make sure he never bullies another member who has a difference of opinion.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

it's sunday pm me at OKF and i will steer you to how to open your third eye.

----------


## crowley666

form a symetry of your assymetrys (mangled that spelling test I think). Angelic beauty is made of this. I don't think you need to diet. Perfection is only as good as it is boring.

----------


## crowley666

lol post it man. I swear I will read it like a hyena would eat it.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

I am sorely misunderstood, do Gypsy Witches not bleed, do we not laugh, do we not feel, do we not make a dinner of pork loin, with roasted potatoes and red cabbage?

----------


## crowley666

you are cracking me up today Zelda. I'm in a playful mood too. My Aura is glowing bad.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

Love you too, I needed some fun after the last two weeks.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

Ditto, oh to be a child again at least on the weekend.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

bullfrogsrules where are you?

----------


## ZeldaFitz

Oh okay........

----------


## crowley666

the parts costing more then the sum. Danm capitilist commie fashist hardware stores.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

We are getting more snow, and I have had it, had it, had it, had it. GRRRRRRRR!

----------


## Sara D

I just received my liquid copper water, and my zinc water. I am no longer mad at the postal worker. I am now mad at Amazon, my books are on back order.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

I don't give a flying **** what anyone does, as long as they do not threaten anyone, this is forum, not a college, so do as you wish.

----------


## zero

snow can also mean chaos, a flurry. or is that only in gemetria...

----------


## ZeldaFitz

It is in everything.

----------


## Belphebe

54mpl3 73x7

----------


## ZeldaFitz

Spring will be here soon Bel.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

My rave, a commercial I did a few years back was shown again, and i got a nice check in the mail. Yeah capitalism!!!!!!

----------


## ZeldaFitz

What rules and what website?

----------


## ZeldaFitz

Oh the White House.

----------


## Thetalpha

I can't access the fucking Satanic Forums, and now I'm effectively going to spend my weekend looking for where the error is... ...unless I find it quickly, which I don't think. It could even be on my computer seeing as nobody else seems affected. grrr >:-/

----------


## ZeldaFitz

You poor thing, I wonder what the problem is? My rant is my Dog food is late, I order om line. I have enough food but ran out of their cookies, try telling four Newfs no cookies.  :EEK!:

----------


## Liber_eight

It's in the thirties where I live in Texas. So much for global warming. I'm off to buy aerosol hair spray.

----------


## Thetalpha

@bullfrogsrules: No offense but I can't seem to understand what you're saying?




> It's in the thirties where I live in Texas. So much for global warming. I'm off to buy aerosol hair spray.


Wow, that's fucking hot. Why is it so warm in Texas in winter? I'm not top on my American geography, but shouldn't you still be on the northern hemisphere, and miles away from the equator?

EDIT: Oops, you use Fahrenheit, right? God this always confuses me. Thirty degrees in Celsius is damn hot.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

Did you run them under cold water, You should keep an aloe vera plant in the house. How do they feel now?

----------


## Emma

i am so sorry she devil. 'hugs and feel better".

----------


## zero

hey bull here is a computer graveyard, its were the world send's old/broken/dead computer parts

----------


## NeoeN

It's been one of those weeks where I feel like the sole competent person left on Earth....

----------


## Emma

My rant is people who read a bit never study with a mentor and profess to know all there is to know on a subject, when they know bloody nothing.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

What threads? Where, what, how and why, and who?

----------


## Emma

> Just to play devil's advocate, self taught is not always inferior. I myself have never had a formal mentor. Most of my experiences have been gleaned from conversations with various mystics and occultists that I have encountered in my travels throughout this world. Experience and reason have taught me a great deal. I can see your point of view though.
> 
> Emma is not against self taught she is against people who read a few books and are experts, she believes in experienced to get the old skills in shape. She can't help it, she was the lady's best friend so I am told, so Emma has very strong views on certain things.


zelda is that you? lol. experience is very important, i only meant don't read one or two books, stay set in your ways and not realize there are us out there, who have worked their arses off in more ways than one, and want the truth not what they try to shove down people's bloody throats. i was not referring to any one in particular and Vir Sapiens i know of your knowledge, the lady talked about you, you had a special place in her heart.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

> She Devil deleted that spell I posted in the love spell section all because it called for a tiny amount of blood and that apparently went against her "belief system" and there was some kind of hubbub about kids. I recognized the liability issue inherent to a ritual where you cut yourself and so I posted this in the spell; *DISCLAIMER: It is the consensus of occultforums.net that ritual bloodletting can be dangerous and should not be undertaken lightly. It is important to understand the inherent risks of infection and serious injury when undertaking ritual bloodletting. The author of this spell and occultforums.net do not recommend that you attempt ritual bloodletting but, should you choose to do so be sure to do so under the care of a licensed medical professional. The author of this spell and occultforums.net assume no liability for death or any physical/mental/emotional injury you may incur by attempting ritual bloodletting as advised in this spell.*
> 
> Now one would think that would be sufficient to allay any liability issues, apparently though it is more a question of one person's belief and that that person just so happens to have the power to moderate and delete. I can respect differing beliefs but, I expect the same respect in return. Apparently though if I don't toe the line with She Devil then my threads get deleted, particularly if they deviate from her narrow world view. this sort of behavior stifles the exchange of ideas and knowledge. Honestly I'm less inclined to post things now because I don't know when I'm going to step on some toes and then that time is wasted. The phrase pearls before swine comes to mind.


This was about blood letting? I take it of one's own blood, okay I see. She has the right to make the call, and I can understand that it bothers her. We are not allowed to talk about animal and human sacrifice, but I offer my blood all the time to Kali. I am in a rock and a hard place, as I respect you and She Devil too, and have to let her make decisions even if they are contrary to mine or your opinions.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

Vir Sapiens you must know you would come across this sooner or later, I don't think at this forum they have a sixteen plus tool here, we have it at other forums, but not here. We all try to add knowledge here, and we are no taxi drivers, but I have to let the individual make the call, I am thinking on how to do this so everyone benefits, I am just a bit under the weather. I think you and She devil need to have this out and come to a happy medium.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

I only lock threads when it gets too heated, and I usually open them up again when asked, although I have a tendency to forget where the hell they are. I guess she should have locked it first, talked to She devil about it and worked out something, I gave her a choice and she deleted it, I thought she would lock it for now, so you can blame me also. I will be more aware in the future, I thought the no no's were in the rules, so if not looks like we need a new set. I will be honest, I see no bad thing about talking about using one's own blood in a responsible way and a disclaimer would probably be a good thing, there are donors on otherkin sites and such, so if it is one's own blood and dealt with in a responsible way, then I see no reason to talk about it. You two are going to have to work it out.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

I know, I hope you too can work it out, in fact i am doing a ritual tonight with Kali Ma, sometimes I think we should have it that a kid has to get permission from their parents to come here, as it does stunt the information. I am sure you two can come to an understanding.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

I guess that is up to the owner and I am not he.

----------


## Emma

my rant is it is going to be 50 degrees tomorrow and the snow is going to melt. it will be a bloody mess.

----------


## Thetalpha

> my rant is it is going to be 50 degrees tomorrow and the snow is going to melt. it will be a bloody mess.


Slowly I start getting a laugh out of this. I imagine 50 degrees here, in Celsius. Not only the snow would melt, our proteins actually would too. That would be even more of a mess, so be happy your weather dude isn't from Europe and uses Celsius. You'd be advised to keep "in an oversized freezer" instead of "indoors"  :Big Grin:

----------


## ZeldaFitz

My rant is the snow will never melt. Emma you got 21 inches right, it will be a mess.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

> My new rant is linked to the old one. Ever since the deletion of one of my threads for, what I feel, is an inappropriate reason. I have found myself questioning the point of even posting here and I have determined that when you have the threat of censorship for no good reason hanging over your head like the sword of Damocles it saps your will to be a productive contributor. As long as one person wields power irresponsibly then it makes the whole forum look bad. What is more the person who did the foul, and yes I think censorship based on personal belief is foul, deed can't even be arsed to acknowledge it or talk about it. Apparently the consensus is that unilateral action by a mod need not be explained. Maybe I'll be back when the mod in question can grow up and be impartial and leave her belief system at the door when it comes to doing her job on this forum. In the meantime I hesitate to post anything at all here since it would likely come to naught.


I doubt that would happen, and not posting is of course your right and privilege, but I am sure you have a lot of information members can use. I have had my threads deleted here, and I was banned on one of Anti's forums I am now super mod at, and I never stopped and walked away, You pick your fights , and take a rest in between the others. I am sure you are not just proficient in blood magick, I have spells i would love to post but can't so I work with what I can. I have no answer, she doesn't like blood mentioned, and she has the right to have an opinion as do you, I am at a loss to how to handle this. I didn't see the whole thread, and what I saw, was very benign to me, but what is one man's pleasure is an other's poison, if you understand what I mean.

----------


## Emma

> Slowly I start getting a laugh out of this. I imagine 50 degrees here, in Celsius. Not only the snow would melt, our proteins actually would too. That would be even more of a mess, so be happy your weather dude isn't from Europe and uses Celsius. You'd be advised to keep "in an oversized freezer" instead of "indoors"


i am not use to living in the states, so after being pummeled with over 22 inches of snow in a week, a tree falling on our car, and now it is warmed up, the snow will melt and make a soggy mess, so i have a right to rant.

----------


## Emma

> My rant is the snow will never melt. Emma you got 21 inches right, it will be a mess.


over 22 inches.

----------


## Strider

`You have to take into consideration that we have children join this forum.`

Having not visited OF for awhile I`d not like to comment on the issue behind this statement, I dont know the ins and outs - or want to. However, I do find it odd that an occult forum would make itself so readily open to children in the first place - unless of course this was part of the deal, when originaly opening up the site.
Occult = `hidden`. Surely, to understand what is already known should be a focus for our young, before venturing into a field where even the `long-of-tooth` have no hard and fast certainties?

----------


## ZeldaFitz

Well said Strider.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

Belasko, you came out of your laboratory to impart a little wisdom. Now we won't hear from him for a while.  :Wink:

----------


## ZeldaFitz

Now you are acting like a child. I have had enough of this ****. There are rules in every place you go and if you so inclined you follow them, I suspect you don't. No one is stopping your freedom of speech, go get a blog. I have been as fair as i can, and you are still acting like a four year old who didn't get his candy bar. You seem to me to be very intelligent but lack any common sense. These are the rules, it is a fucking forum not a god damn soap box. If you are unhappy then go somewhere else, but past members have said you do this all the time when no one gives you what you want. If you are going on a mission then go don't start a fucking fight to leave the forum. I am closing this thread because I am pissed, and am liable to lose it and start banning without thoughts.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

I have opened the thread again. This is the Internet and forums have rules, some forums let you do and say what ever because they don't care. Usually they get fined or closed down, quite a few have gone to the way side, because of complaints. We are here to provide a service but we are not able to allow certain information to be posted. I don't own the forum, i abide by what the owner wants. i think we are more tolerant than a lot out there, and try to accept as much as we can. We expect the members to respect the owner and his rules, and to work as a family. Families do have disagreements but they should also respect others wishes. You don't go into someone's space and start dictating, you respect and try to keep it clean. if someone does not like the way the forum runs then go to another unless you want to pay for the damage done when a parent tries to sue, if not then shut the **** up. Mods do not have it easy we are the ones who get abused, have to clean up **** and get blamed for everything. We are a family here and will protect and help as much as we can, but we will not tolerate crap thrown at us, I am not one who backs down to any one, so have a good day. I am getting off and going to get drunk!

----------


## Emma

What you say Zelda makes a lot of sense.

----------

